# WALL-E



## sakeido (Jul 1, 2008)

Saw it this weekend. It is one of the best movies I've ever seen. Funny, sad, heartwarming, relevant, witty, well paced, visionary, a technical marvel, it is probably one of the very best movies made for kids and also one of the best for everyone else too. 
I'd recommend it for almost everyone. Kids for sure. It'd make a great date movie too. It also would be a trip to see it stoned (but not quite as much as the Spongebob Squarepants movie was) but for the love of god, go to the latest showing so kids don't wonder what is wrong with you.

And in case anyone thinks I'm joking when I saw its one of the best movies ever, 13,700 people on imdb have voted it to #6 on the top 250. WALL&#183;E (2008)


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 1, 2008)

Holy shit! I guess I'll have to see it...where's my trench coat?


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 1, 2008)

From what I've heard the kids actually find it hard to sit through, but the adults absolutely adore it. Pixar really have a knack for what they do, so I wouldn't be surprised if this is as great as everyone's saying.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 1, 2008)

We were there for the opening. It was pretty cool. Animation was excellent.


----------



## NemesisTheory (Jul 2, 2008)

I thought it was one of the best animated flicks I've seen. Wall-E was one of the cutest characters ever and the animation was awesome. And yeah, younger kids seemed impatient with it. It definitely goes into some social commentary so it provided a little food for thought. Its also well worth seeing just for the animated short film with the bunny that kicks off the movie. That was hysterical! 

Scott


----------



## Se7enMeister (Jul 2, 2008)

i saw it with my friend wally and he won 2 tickets on the radio, absolutly amazing, the visuals were mind blowing


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 2, 2008)

Must see this.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 2, 2008)

Pixar > all when it comes to 3d animated movies. Everything from the creative process to the finished article is way better than anything Dreamworks or their other competition can cook up!

Also my sister cried when she saw the trailer, lol. God knows what she'll be like sitting through the film.


----------



## DomitianX (Jul 2, 2008)

Its an OK movie. Animation was fantastic, but the story left something to be desired. I thought it was on par with The Incredibles. OK, but not the best story line.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 3, 2008)

I also highly enjoyed this movie, definitely a must-see. For being so bleak at times, it is surprisingly uplifting.


----------



## chaztrip (Jul 3, 2008)

I saw it with my 8 and 5 year old daughters..... I think that I liked more then they did......

Animation was out of this world!!!


----------



## Variant (Jul 3, 2008)

It really was a stellar, an profound movie... very Issac Asimov in the "literal futurist vision of mankind, no need for metaphor" presentation.


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 5, 2008)

I've been anticipating this film since the masterpiece that was Ratatouille.


----------



## Tymon (Jul 14, 2008)

Loved it!


----------



## Pauly (Jul 29, 2008)

Saw it today, really really good, so many things were great about it. LOVED the short at the start too.


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 29, 2008)

My gf and I went to see it, and we both loved it. I reall recommend it to anyone, especially for a date movie. There are a lot of underlying themes that kids won't really grasp, but for me, it was extremely well done in all aspects.


----------



## stuh84 (Jul 29, 2008)

All I can say about this film is, this is the cutest. film. EVER.

Me and my girl loved it, CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE OVERLOAD


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Jul 30, 2008)

I loved it! Everything from the concepts and the animation and the music were excellent! Loved the dialog too - "evaaaaaaa!"

Im not a big animated movie fan (the incredibles made me want to hurt myself) but this is EXCELLENT


----------

